# Que es MIGUXO??



## verysg

Hola! Quisiera saber cual es la traduccion de "miguxo" en español.. Gracias


----------



## verysg

num momento miguxo!..    Es todo lo que tengo


----------



## MariBR

miguxo hahaha

em português (será que posso dizer que é português?!?!), seria a mesma coisa que amigo!

os adolescentes de hoje, especialmente as meninas, que escrevem muito na internet, mas que não dão importância para gramática e para o português correto, têm uma série de palavras próprias e sinais para representar essas palavras.

miguxo = amigo
aki = aqui
blz = beleza? tudo certo?

e assim vai!


----------



## verysg

jajaj... barbaro, muchas gracias!


----------



## Vanda

Olhem o novo termo que descobri! 

Miguxês -  





> o termo utilizado em alguns lugares do Brasil para se referir à forma de escrita comum utilizada por algumas adolescentes (geralmente associado com emos) em mensagens trocadas pela Internet ou em blogs. O termo é proveniente de _miguxa_, variante de "amiga",


----------



## kurumin

oi miguxa, cê tá boa?

oi tchurminha


----------



## asmborges

*Miguxo* é péssimo, muitas vezes é associado àquelas pessoas que querem se fazer de amigos (por Internet, pessoalmente, etc) sem te conhecerem direito. Ou seja, fazendo a linha "íntimo" quando mal te conhece. Essa palavra vem do vocabulário piegas-adocicado de algumas adolescentes, não recomendado de forma alguma para adultos....


----------



## blueravenmoon

Se parece mucho a una palabra en Espanol, bulgarmente se le dice AMIGUCHO a una persona a quien se le conoce no muy bien y es de reputacion no muy integra.


----------



## la isla

olá pessoas...

    Achei interessante esse topico ,porque essa moda dos adolescentes inclusive já acabou e era usada no na internet,fiquei imaginando um adulto falando,ia ser muito engraçado....eu rolaria de rir....


----------



## spielenschach

A intenção é tudo, o resto quási nada…

Na adolescência é tudo recto, não é? Não há curvas. O velhão (como diriam os nossos amigos foreiros brasileiros – como vêm estou a ficar influenciado, mas quando a influência é boa…) resolve tudo…
Portanto “migucho”, porque não “amiguinho”, com aquele carinho inexcedível do coração adolescente?


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

blueravenmoon said:


> Se parece mucho a una palabra en Espanol, bulgarmente se le dice AMIGUCHO a una persona a quien se le conoce no muy bien y es de reputacion no muy integra.


 
Olá galera!

Cierto, usted me robó el comentario, hehehehehehehe es verdad miguxo suena mucho a amigucho en español (persona "amiga"), hasta sonarían igual si se la dice muy rápido.

besote!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paulo Belo

* En tiempo: "emo" es una nueva tribu urbana, cuyos miembros son adolescentes identificados por sus pelos con flequillos gigantes, _piercings_, collares o pulseras de pelotillas, ropas negras, pantalones ajustados, medias "de arrastre", blusas _baby-look_, maquillaje en la región de los ojos, cinturón de pinchos... Son muy emotivos y tienen un vocabulario peculiar, lleno de diminutivos ("fofinho", "amorzinho") y términos abreviados ("miguxo/a" en lugar de "amigo/a", "bejux" en lugar de "beijo", "kuku" en lugar de "Orkut"...). No sé si los países hispanohablantes tienen representantes de esa tribu, pero en Brasil ella se ha tornado cada vez más común.


----------



## Carfer

Na verdade já passei há muito tempo a adolescência e ando um pouco longe das novas linguagens tribais. Mas não ocorreu a ninguém que também pudesse ser um diminutivo de Miguel? No meu tempo era, ainda que não muito usado.

Carfer


----------

